# Remembering Archie Barr, Canada's honourable spy



## PanaEng (29 Aug 2012)

Interesting individual.
By Neil MacDonald, CBC:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2012/08/28/f-rfa-macdonald-archie-barr.html



> When I first met him, in 1982, he was still a cop — a chief superintendent in the RCMP security service, where he'd spent a career chasing around Cold War spies and trying to persuade East Bloc diplomats and citizens to betray their countries.
> 
> I had met lots of cops by that time, but none like him.
> 
> ...


----------



## PanaEng (29 Aug 2012)

another interesting quote from the article:





> And he talked freely about "our sins." He felt the Mounties had some atoning to do.
> Starting CSIS
> 
> That view didn't make him particularly popular in certain circles of the RCMP. Nonetheless, he went on to become the guiding intellect behind the establishment of CSIS, Canada's first civilian intelligence agency.
> ...


----------

